# world peace



## la gallesina

How would you say "world peace" in Russian and be understood, being that the roots are the same word, _мир_?


----------



## Saluton

We say *мир во всём мире.*


----------



## la gallesina

Thank you! That was really bugging me!


----------



## Kolan

Saluton said:


> We say *мир во всём мире.*


Frankly speaking, we used to say that, but now it is no longer popular. In the past in that form it was a political slogan, corresponding in English to "peace worldwide".


----------



## la gallesina

So what do you say now?


----------



## Kolan

la gallesina said:


> So what do you say now?


What is the context?


----------



## la gallesina

Well, it's just a phrase in English (somewhat of a cliche nowadays). There's no context, I was just asking out of interest.

Some people say "if only there were world peace"


----------



## bravo7

Some people say "if only there were world peace" = Некоторые говорят: "Эх, был бы мир во всём мире!"


----------



## Kolan

la gallesina said:


> Well, it's just a phrase in English (somewhat of a cliche nowadays). There's no context, I was just asking out of interest.


You can't ask for a good translation without context - that's how it is defined by the forums.

Russian has its own clichés, some of them are largerly accepted, more that others. I personally like this one, *мир на белом свете.* It is almost always an elevated style. Please compare :

Мама - Сергей Красников 
Счастье - это *мир на белом свете*, Счастье - это жизнь всегда в любви… Жизнь идет в рождении, в совете, Этот мир всегда очаг семьи… Мать рожает с болью, *...*
www.foru.ru/slovo.8134.3.html - 21k -

Публикация рецензии на произведение "Есть ли мир без тебя *...* 
Есть ли *мир на белом свете*? Есть ли счастье на планете? Если ли небо и земля. Если ли ты, любовь моя? Если рай - то он с тобою. Если небо - над землею *...*
www.stihi.ru/addrec.html?2008/01/14/2550 - 10k 

Государственная детская библиотека им. С. Бегалина 
Пусть будет мир на всей планете. Нет ничего прекрасней, чем. *Мир на белом свете*. Да будет почесть вам и слава! Слава! Слава! Слава! Айгерим Сапарбекова, 19 *...*
www.spring.kz/?id=5&subid=1&num=55 - 10k - 

In certain contexts you may also just say *миру - мир,* although it does not necessarily directly meet your request. 

Последним, кто боролся за *мир во всём мире*, был незабвенный Леонид Ильич. (если вы хотели выразить именно это контекстуальное обстоятельство). 10-го ноября 1982 года его эпоха умерла, умерла вместе с этим клише.


----------



## Dmitry_86

I agree that "*мир во всем мире*" may sound awkward to a Russian language learner but it is one of the best translations, though. You may replace it with *"мир на Земле"*, where "Земля" means the planet we live on (our planet). Some other versions are "мир всюду", "мир везде" but they do not sound perfectly well. As I have said in the beginning, "*мир во всем мире*" is probably the best but it seems to me to be a bit stilted and portic and hardly ever used in everyday speech.


----------



## Kolan

Dmitry_86 said:


> I agree that "*мир во всем мире*" may sound awkward to a Russian language learner but it is one of the best translations, though.


Translatred backward into English, "*мир во всём мире*" yields *peace worldwide *(and not *world peace*), which conveys a different meaning. It is not an accurate translation, it is пересказ своими словами.


----------



## Dmitry_86

Probably, *peace worldwide *is a better translation for "*мир во всём мире" *but* world peace *is literally transalted as "Мировой мир" what is pretty much the same.


----------



## Slavianophil

Literal translation is not always exact translation. Moreover, very often it is not the best translation.

The best equivalent for 'world peace' is "мир во всём мире" или "мир на Земле". Or if you want to sound a little more emphatic - "мир на нашей планете" (peace on our planet).

Russian is my first language and I have lived all my life in Russia. I have never heard anyone say "мировой мир". To me it sounds very strange and ambiguous, because the word "мировой" in the 1960s and 1970s was used as a slang synonym for "good". A person of my age might understand this expression as "cool peace". Or even "cool world". I have looked it up on the Net and found only one example "Как Первый мировой мир привёл ко Второй мировой войне" (How the First World Peace Led to the Second World War) which is a pun and by no means a standard Russian expression. 

"Мир на белом свете" is not neutral stylistically. "Белый свет" as a synonym for "world" comes from folk lore, so it sounds a little bit quaint. It may be OK in some songs or poems or some imitation of a folk tale. But not in a news item or an article by a political analyst. In the wrong context it may sound ridiculous.


----------



## Kolan

Slavianophil said:


> The best equivalent for 'world peace' is "мир во всём мире" или "мир на Земле". Or if you want to sound a little more emphatic - "мир на нашей планете" (peace on our planet).


You cannot affirm, out of the context, that any particular translation is the best one. Those two that you praise are uncovered political slogans. The second one would be a closer match, because it does not emphasize on "*весь*" (which is implied, however.)


----------



## Slavianophil

I do agree that context is of utmost importance in translation. So much depends on it!

As regards "весь мир", does not 'world peace' mean the same as 'peace worldwide'? Of course, here context would be very useful.


----------



## Kolan

Slavianophil said:


> As regards "весь мир", does not 'world peace' mean the same as 'peace worldwide'? Of course, here context would be very useful.


*во всём мире* stands, actually, for *all over the world*, not only *worldwide*. But this is a little bit too much, as compared to a simple *world.*


----------



## Kazman

I think that "мир всюду" sounds good.  I know that it doesn't mean "world peace," but, depending on the context, I don't see why it wouldn't work.

I also like *"мир на Земле"*, since "world" is often used in English as a synonym for Earth.  As an inexperienced Russian speaker, it would sound okay to me ;-}


----------

